# Tasco scopes



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Anyone have any experience them? Just bought a Weatherby Vanguard in .243, and I don't want to sink a ton of money in to optics at this time. Reviews on the Cabela's website are all real good.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

my opinion. since its early spring and you most likely arent going to use it till fall, use the next couple of months and save some $$ for a better/different scope. tasco's tend to be cloudy and don;t always track well.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I agree with Bearhunter. The one area you don't want to skimp on is optics. Definately should wait and purchase a quality scope.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have to agree. You will likely just waste whatever money you spend on a Tasco. I don't know anyone who was happy with a Tasco for very long. I know you want to get out there and start shooting that new rifle, but I would hold off, save some money and get a better scope.

huntin1


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

mburgess
Congrats on the Weatherby Vangaurd, and on a good caliber choice !!! 
Great advise you have gotten and it will most likely save you money in the long run. I would much rather purchase a better quality used scope, majority of trusted scope brand have lifetime warrantys.


----------



## crosshunt (Feb 10, 2009)

your rifle is only going to be as good as the scope you put on it. your just going to be wasting you money to buy a tasco if you are going to be buying a better scope anyways in the future. and when you do get a scope i would defently get one with a lifetime warranty so if you would happen to bust it up youll be covered.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

simply put tasco=junk. Save your money and you will be happy in the long run


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

well I have one on my ruger 10-22 and its a piece of junk the up and down turret acculay sticks out of the top about 1/8 of and inch and when you titen down the cap it dials the adjustment down I would definately save a few dollars and go for somthing a lil better my brother currently has a barska on his 30-06 and it seems nice and I think he got that at cabelas for around 60 dollars


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

barfska=junk too.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Barska, Tasco, Simmons, BSA, same difference. Spend a bit of money and get a decent scope. I would recommend Nikon, Sightron, Swift, Vortex, Leupold, Burris, even a higher end Bushnell. Stay away from the Sportsman line though, they aren't that great either. I know I'm going to get flamed here, but really, the more you can spend the better off you'll be. My opinion, anything under $200 and you didn't spend enough. With optics you really do get what you pay for.

Check this site: http://www.theopticzone.com/

Some of the best price to be found, great to deal with.

huntin1


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Let me go the other direction about Tasco scopes. 
I own a number of Leupold scopes, Trijicon scopes, Aimpoint scopes. They are wonderful optics. 
I also own about five or six Tasco scopes and have had most of them for the better part of twenty years. None have malfunctioned or clouded or fallen apart. 
Buy the best optics that you can afford; if you need a scope NOW, there are worse choices than the Tascos and one won't set you back so much that you won't be able to afford a more expensive scope later.
Pete


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

Only reason I ask is my dad had a Tasco on his old .30-06 for at least 25 years. My brother and I were talking awhile back if either him or I could remember the last time we saw him miss a shot. My dad does not go out and shoot paper 20-30 times a year. I'm sure he put the time in way back when, when he first put that scope on that rifle. Other than that the only sighting in I see him do is 2 or 3 shots a year. Neither my brother nor I could remember him missing for a very long time and I've seen him hit some pretty impressive shots. This scope I'm sure doesn't have the multicoated lenses, parallax, light gathering jargon price jacking stuff all these guys hype up.

Now after saying this, just this year, he pulled that old tasco off and spent some money on a Nikon with BDC. Again he shot his deer for the season, 1 shot. After talking about his shot and how much time he put in at the range. All he said was he had it shooting decent groups at the range. He said he liked his new scope, but didn't get too worked up about it being the best thing since sliced bread. Mind you, my father doesn't get too worked up about much of anything (Vikings are lone exception). I've gone cheap on one of my other guns with a Bushnell cheapo and so far it has functioned flawlessly. However, it is only about 3 years into use. I'm one who tries not to get too caught up into the hype. It sounds like one guy on here has had good luck with them, and the rest haven't. I'll probably go with one of the Nikon's in the end. Maybe tascos were made better back then, like most of anything now days.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

Tascos were made better back then hands down. Now they are chinese crap. You get what you pay for when it comes to optics. A good cheap scope is the nikon buckmaster 4.5-14 i have had one for a few years. Good repeatablity. clear glass, and durabale. I think it is only like 269 or some thing like that. Get some thing that has a life time warranty. heres a warning for you once you start getting good glass you will never downgrade and always want better it has bit me bad


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

garbage


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

MBurgess, I see and hear what you are saying, and have been there. The best advise I can give, is buy the best scope you can afford. If it is a matter of justifying a certain amount of dollars spent, you may miss out. I agree with the Gentleman who stated that you may want to save a few more dollars, and upgrade. If you can, set a goal, such as a Leupold VX-II. They can be found for a little over $300-$350 new in the box. $50 a month, and you will have yourself a fine, quality scope, with a no hassle, no questions, lifetime warranty...be warned though, once you lay your hands on a quality scope, it's like your favorite rifle, you'll want more. Good luck, and good shooting!


----------

